# Desperately seeking winter and gold winter butterflies!!!



## tolisamarie (Jan 19, 2018)

I leave 10 mature flowers all the time, hoping that someone will share with me, but I've had very little luck. On the single occasion that someone did share with me, I immediately returned whatever I caught back to them.

If you want to engage in this type of trading, back and forth, please let me know. 

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

Aren't we all? I hate how impossible this second round is =[ I have literally caught ONE winter butterfly, after planting 30 white dahlias... haven't had any shared yet either but I shared my one catch already earlier today... It's just miserable chances for catching and I am not about to spend money to catch them either. Not worth it.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

Happy to send a friend request and share if I can get any! I only have one at the moment that is supposed to be for someone I owe one to. I will keep trying. They are just so hard to catch! Oh I just realised we are already friends and the one I have is for you!, ha ha oh dear. I typed your ID in and it was you! Silly me. Sorry I’m having atrocious luck. I saved the one I had for you. And appreciate all the butterflies you gave me!


----------



## J087 (Jan 19, 2018)

In my opinion constantly replanting actually brings more butterflies to your garden, rather than depending on friends. You might have noticed many players only leave 3 bloomed flowers in their garden for players to put butterflies on.


----------



## Shele (Jan 19, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> I leave 10 mature flowers all the time, hoping that someone will share with me, but I've had very little luck. On the single occasion that someone did share with me, I immediately returned whatever I caught back to them.
> 
> If you want to engage in this type of trading, back and forth, please let me know.
> 
> Add me: 4875 5174 565



I will add you(unless I already have you as a friend). I have gotten my first 10 winter butterflies and about 5 gold ones. I'll be happy to share. Will go back in the game right now and take care of it.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 19, 2018)

Why do you have no flowers ready for me


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 19, 2018)

I've sent you a friend request. My IGN is Flutter.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 19, 2018)

Cuka2cool said:


> Why do you have no flowers ready for me



I do now! Please come back...


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 19, 2018)

J087 said:


> In my opinion constantly replanting actually brings more butterflies to your garden, rather than depending on friends. You might have noticed many players only leave 3 bloomed flowers in their garden for players to put butterflies on.



I've been doing mine like this, but never catch watering in time for it to make a difference.
Additionally because I'm so rage-y about it: I quit


----------



## Panduhh (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd be happy to share and vice versa! Name Panduhh I will add you


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 19, 2018)

I need 3 more gold butterflies for the counter. I really, REALLY want that counter!!!


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 19, 2018)

My ID is 2498 3314 082


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

I gave you my only gold. If I get more I’ll send them to you! I hope you get the counter.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 19, 2018)

WolfyWolf said:


> My ID is 2498 3314 082



Great! I added you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angel-Rae said:


> I gave you my only gold. If I get more I’ll send them to you! I hope you get the counter.



Thank you so much...but if course it got away


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

> Thank you so much...but if course it got away



You’re welcome and of course it did just like nearly all of the ones everyone has given me!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

@tolisamarie do you need white winte or just golden now?


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 20, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> @tolisamarie do you need white winte or just golden now?



Thank you Angel! I only need gold - I have just one more prize to collect, the 40 leaf tickets, thanks to you and everyone who has been so kind and generous with their butterflies!

I will keep collecting and sharing even if I finish, to help everyone who has helped me!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

That looks awesome! I really love the way you do your interiors. I have no goldens left. I’ll send any to you.


----------



## lilmeisha (Jan 20, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> I've sent you a friend request. My IGN is Flutter.



You have helped me so much!! Thanks Flutter x
I received the rocking chair today so it can be done!! I leave 5 plants, plant 15 and harvest as soon as they have bloomed. I used around 120 of my leaf tickets to guarantee catches at the beginning when I was getting frustrated with the catch rate. I refuse to spend real money so it might be worth trying Lloid if you have plenty of tickets.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 20, 2018)

lilmeisha said:


> You have helped me so much!! Thanks Flutter x
> I received the rocking chair today so it can be done!! I leave 5 plants, plant 15 and harvest as soon as they have bloomed. I used around 120 of my leaf tickets to guarantee catches at the beginning when I was getting frustrated with the catch rate. I refuse to spend real money so it might be worth trying Lloid if you have plenty of tickets.
> View attachment 213811



I'm so glad to be helpful! I got so much help myself, so I'm happy to return the favor.  I used tickets to finish the event (except for the last task of 40 gold) and am now trying to harvest flowers. Do you still need any butterflies? I'm not leaving any flowers for people to share with me, but I still want to share what I get.


----------



## lilmeisha (Jan 20, 2018)

I finished this morning but thank you! The little cut scene was a really cute reward. I'm not leaving flowers now but sharing butterflies for those that do. Thanks again, the sharing part of this game has been very rewarding for me  Minxy xxx


----------



## D i a (Jan 20, 2018)

I really wanted to get the rocking chair and the mug at the very least, but I'm still struggling. Capturing them is so hard...


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 20, 2018)

lilmeisha said:


> I finished this morning but thank you! The little cut scene was a really cute reward. I'm not leaving flowers now but sharing butterflies for those that do. Thanks again, the sharing part of this game has been very rewarding for me  Minxy xxx



The cut scene was very cute.  I should have thanked you as well. You were a big help to me as well!


----------

